
Show HN: React Static Site generator as simple as it can get, with browserify - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/react-site
======
yodon
How does this compare to Gatsby and Phenomic.io, two fairly well-established
static React site generators?

~~~
fiatjaf
It uses browserify instead of webpack; it produces a bundle that doesn't
contain the written content of all pages in the site (these are kept
separately in super small JS files loaded at navigation time); it is simple to
understand, no dark magic (the site is generated from a shell script, as you
can see); doesn't need fancy configuration, config files, webpack loaders,
mandated CSS preprocessing and postprocessing.

